# jumping on the train



## jyoung8j (Mar 29, 2013)

Just started my next run of tpp/tren ace. My plan is to run for 12wks. Dosages are going to be tpp50mg tren a 75mg ed. Have stane and caber on hand along with pct for this run. Also have talked with manny and sponge and they will b aboard for this run so I have no doubts on diet. We are aiming towards a recomp diet. What's everyone's exp on first run of tren I kno everyone is diff but way everyone talks this will b a huge transformation.. when you start feeling tren? Is doses good? To high or low.. j


----------



## Spongy (Mar 29, 2013)

Id drop tren to 50 ed for your first run.  Itll start kicking about day 8


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok thts where I was planning at first..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

I start feeling it when I want to rip apart the gym and turn green like the hulk.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol I hear a lot of tht.. well I've pinned twice so far..can't wait..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

What is your planned site rotation with ED pinning?
Reason I ask is I start my first ED cycle Monday of tren mast test


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

I also think its "blood pressure"  but that just makes me want to lift harder.
oh and youre going to feel fucking great.  at 50mg daily youre at 350mg a week.  my memories with tren hold much value to me.  ive said it before,  I have an affair with tren every other year. I say that because my wife hates it. but I love it.

also.  I guess youll also notice the amazing recovery rate. I was never sore from lifting harder than ever. just a great feeling of excitement getting in the weight room.   mine is ace at 200mg eod.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> What is your planned site rotation with ED pinning?
> Reason I ask is I start my first ED cycle Monday of tren mast test



left ass. right ass.left delt. right delt....sometimes quads(fucking hate quads so I avoid quad pinning)   I really want to man up and try the ventro.  but ill probably do lats before that.

how much cc with that blend ED?  delts cant really hold high CC volumes


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm pretty comfy with using delts quads and glutes.. hoping tht rotation gives time to heal up some before on same spot..


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Have you ran test lower then tren.. going to try tht route just hope dnt give up anything gain wise..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> I'm pretty comfy with using delts quads and glutes.. hoping tht rotation gives time to heal up some before on same spot..



youll be good.  try and avoid a quad pin around squats day.  I wont do quads at all unless my delts get shot.   but hey the volume of gear going in is what sometimes causes discomfort recovering from pinning.  
I havent done ED pins. but I have a hot/cold gel pad with velcro straps to use when I get discomfort(from quad pins)


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Just wanting to do ed pins to keep blood stable as possible.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

post us up with progress on this cycle


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Will do....


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah the ventro glute... This will be tried tomorrow with my last test C shot before cycle starts Sunday 
Right now my only rotation is delts and quads, I hit my glute once and couldn't sit down or bend for half a week.. Kinda scared me away
But with ED pinning I hope the ventro will add a 5th and 6th location for me

Only problems I am really having on planning is my MG amount
I want to run:
Tren 400
Mast 300
Test 300
But damn does that seem weird in a pin to measure


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

I just recently figured out the ventro shot and its heaven.. goes in like butter.. one thing I've already noticed with tren is u have to heat up oil or it has lil pip..and I never get pip.. yea those dosages will b weird to measure out. Prob won't b exactly wht u want but close.. I was wanting to do mast at end of run but think will just stick to this.. j


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm going to finish with some var too.   Not sure the week I'm gojng to add it yet though


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

my cycle is like a  night of sex.
starts with an oral.....and ends with an oral.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 30, 2013)

sparticus said:


> my cycle is like a  night of sex.
> starts with an oral.....and ends with an oral.



Your jaw must be killing you!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

So I just tried the ventro I think lol.  Not sure I hit the right place 
But 1cc of TNE .. No needle pain only stinging tne pain


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Everyone likes a lil oral lol.. I'm possibly thinking a light dose of winny at end.. thts good if u got the right spot.. I look forward to tht spot cuz dnt feel it.. hope didn't jinx myself lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wonder if tren cough is possible from the ventro 
I only useally here people getting it from quads


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I wonder if tren cough is possible from the ventro
> I only useally here people getting it from quads



You can get it anywhere!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I wonder if tren cough is possible from the ventro
> I only useally here people getting it from quads



never got it. but always get a rush right before plunging cannon.  but imagine coughing and a needle in your quad muscle spasm it just sounds like a horror story.
glad I didnt get none of that.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 30, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> You can get it anywhere!



truth.  ive heard it happen with needle in ass and delts.  must really give a shock when it hits.

yomo....im telling tiller on you.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fingers crossed no cough this run


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 30, 2013)

I got tren cough with my npp the other day. It wasn't as bad but it was still uncontrollable.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I got tren cough with my npp the other day. It wasn't as bad but it was still uncontrollable.



I get it with TPP it must be the ester.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2013)

Hope I dnt get it...lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 30, 2013)

Still no pain from my fist attempt at ventro.  But I think I was a tad high


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 31, 2013)

It feels high to me usually but think its cuz just used to regular glute shot.. nice tht no pain tho.. would say ur gtg. .


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 31, 2013)

Now being day two... Still no pain from movement or anything but feels bruised to the touch


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 31, 2013)

will be following this, will be jumping on the tren at the end of this month as well.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 31, 2013)

When's does everyone feel the tren? Idk was just a good day or what but put up some weight tht I never do on chest today.. only 4th day so kinda thought was in my head..


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 1, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Have you ran test lower then tren.. going to try tht route just hope dnt give up anything gain wise..



I personally like my test quite a bit higher than my Tren.  I've heard plenty of people have good success the other way around but not the case with me.  I usually run my Tren at around 450/week and my test around 750/week.  That seems to work the best for me.  I had libido issues when I tried the Tren higher than my test.  It seems to vary from person to person.  

I'd also say its possible that you feel a little something from the Tren A 4 days in.  But trust me, you haven't seen anything yet.  I fucking love Tren and all the veins and sweating that comes with it... =D>


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 9, 2013)

Update on the tren... I believe it is working I'm a lil over a wk in and I'm sweating like a whore in church at gym strength is going crazy and I'm down 2pds in a wk.. partly I'm sure cuz of mannys diet.. but I dnt look smaller... bigger and leaning out everyday.. did up dosages to test 75 and tren 100 ed.. no crazy sides or feelings tho


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm day 8 ... I'm with u brother!!


----------



## Azog (Apr 9, 2013)

You're braver than me! 700mg tren would turn me into a giant sweaty, homicidal pimple. Lol.
Good luck with the cycle! With Manny's help, I'm sure you'll hit your goal.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 10, 2013)

It hasn't been so bad started at 50mg for first few shots didn't feel much of anything so upped everything and now I feel the train.. I just sweat no acne yet..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ya bro lol last two nights have been wet with nightmares


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 10, 2013)

Haven't had nightmares but some weird dumb ass dreams..lol its hard to stay asleep also.. but did bench today and went up 20pds since last wk.. so something is going on.. or could b all the fucking food manny has me eating lol


----------



## Jada (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn that's great young Ur strength is already kickin in! Ur going to kick ass this cycle


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 10, 2013)

Yea def excited.. got all the right pieces to the puzzle this time..


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 17, 2013)

Little update no crazy sides with tren actually feel great.. I'm down about 5pds but dnt think I've lost any size.. strength is thru roof def good feeling to flat bench 110pd dumbells and barbell 365x6 and mostly to do 405x5 deadlifting... they dnt expect tht from a lil guy so makes me feel good lol


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 26, 2013)

How are the sides at 100mg ed? What AI are you taking and what dose? what about caber dose?


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 26, 2013)

Sides are very minimal. . I'm taking 75mg test 100mg tren and 75mg of mast ed.. taking caber.5 mg tues and thur and stane 12.5mg eod.. down like 8pds but everyone swears I'm bigger lol


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 26, 2013)

Good to hear.  Im thinking about 500tren 500 test. May throw in some Mast too.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 27, 2013)

I really haven't noticed a difference in tren at 525 or 700 to b honest.. so deff keep it low at start..


----------



## Jada (Apr 27, 2013)

Young how's UR strength in the gym since being on pct


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 27, 2013)

Not on pct now... I'm 4wks into test tren mast..and weights dropping and strength is crazy.. when I ran pct I was pretty low strength wise.. its very discouraging..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 28, 2013)

It's very hard for me not to bumb my dosages... But I'll be adding my var into the mix soon so maybe that will satisfy me lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 28, 2013)

Yea were all greedy bastards lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 1, 2013)

Update.. done with pct this wk.. strength is down a good bit but expected.. my weight is right at 190 and dropped bout 6% bf.. with help from manny.. next run should b amazing..


----------

